# swallowing all the time?



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

hi!
I'm in bed and i don't know why but my dog suddenly started swallowing all the time. He seems kind of restless while he does.
At first i thought he was trying to throw up but he is swalloing and drooling. 
Other than that he looks normal. Nice pink gums, no bloated belly, he wants to eat and he drank water before we went to bed.
I can't sleep because 1. i'm nervous there's somethin wrong with him and 2. because he is restless while he does this this and gets up.
5-10min after it started for the first time, he finally came to rest and slept for about an hour and a half and then it started again, right now he is in my bed and sleeps again....

What do you think that could be?? Should i be worried?? 

Thanks for any help !


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog does that now and then!!! If I let him out, he will start eating grass like crazy, I mean just going nuts over it. 

I think he's just gotten an upset stomach. It has always resolved itself within an hour or so. Rebel doesn't seem to automatically puke like Snorkels does - something I think he should just puke and get it over with.

I will be very interested to hear what people who know say about this.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

If it were my dog I'd be worried he was bloating, do you have any gas x you can give? Swallowing and drooling seems to be what a lot of bloating dogs do, I hope it's not that, I don't know if he'd laid down and relax if he was though.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That happens here occasionally and Camden was just doing it the other night. I think it's just a bit of an upset stomach too and they're trying not to throw up. I don't really worry about it. Actually I was a little more worried my bed was going to get puked on than the dog. Does that make me a bad mom??


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> If it were my dog I'd be worried he was bloating, do you have any gas x you can give? Swallowing and drooling seems to be what a lot of bloating dogs do, I hope it's not that, I don't know if he'd laid down and relax if he was though.


i was worried about that to so i gave him something for gas. However he is not bloated at all plus he still wants to eat. My vet sid they wont touch food when they bloat.
I hope it's just an upset tummy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> That happens here occasionally and Camden was just doing it the other night. I think it's just a bit of an upset stomach too and they're trying not to throw up. I don't really worry about it. Actually I was a little more worried my bed was going to get puked on than the dog. Does that make me a bad mom??



haha me too. I always feel guilty as I am racing him out of the house! But not guilty enough to not do it.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

That's happened to Aspen once or twice, and I immediately gave him Phazyme (gas-x). He's prone to bloat so better safe than sorry...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> That's happened to Aspen once or twice, and I immediately gave him Phazyme (gas-x). He's prone to bloat so better safe than sorry...


How much does he weigh and what's the dose you give? Maybe I should be doing that.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky has done this before too. When she does it it's because she has an upset stomach. She too will try to eat grass and throw up. When she does this I just let her outside to do what she needs to do to feel better, but I keep a close eye on her. She is usually back to normal the next day and acts like nothing happened.

I hope Levis back to normal soon! :hug:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> How much does he weigh and what's the dose you give? Maybe I should be doing that.


He's 115 lbs. and I give one or two 180mg softgels...depending on how bad it is.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for calming me down.

I eventually fell asleep an today in the morning he's back to normal.
I need to see my today or tomorrow so i might just ask her about too.

But thanks again !


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

I was at the vet today because of something else and she had a look at his throat!
He has a inflammation in his throat so thats where the swallowing came from yesterday.
YaY :/ he has to stay inside for 4-5 days. No long walks, no stable nothing.... 

I guess now i can refresh his leave it and try to work on his counter surfing and stealing food


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did she say what caused the inflammation?


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

xellil said:


> Did she say what caused the inflammation?


she said probably eating the grass or drinking dirt water from the ground. However i gave him his meals frozen for a few days because i forgot to thaw it (i know bad momma) i think that might also be the reason


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> she said probably eating the grass or drinking dirt water from the ground. However i gave him his meals frozen for a few days because i forgot to thaw it (i know bad momma) i think that might also be the reason


Since Rebel does does what she did, I wonder now abut the reason. He normally does it about a half hour after he eats something like a turkey neck, so maybe it's irritating his throat rather than giving him an upset stomach like I thought.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

xellil said:


> Since Rebel does does what she did, I wonder now abut the reason. He normally does it about a half hour after he eats something like a turkey neck, so maybe it's irritating his throat rather than giving him an upset stomach like I thought.


well i don't know for sure. My vet doesn't know i feed raw so i didn't tell her it could be from giving him frozen meat...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> well i don't know for sure. My vet doesn't know i feed raw so i didn't tell her it could be from giving him frozen meat...


Even though my vet knows I feed raw and supports it, I am still reluctant to mention any problem that might be related to feeding raw. I know exactly what you mean.

Which is why I haven't asked her about the swallowing thing he does.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

xellil said:


> Even though my vet knows I feed raw and supports it, I am still reluctant to mention any problem that might be related to feeding raw. I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> Which is why I haven't asked her about the swallowing thing he does.


I'm also scared she will say that any problem he has is due to raw and she will want to put him on royal canin or science, so no thanks i like my vet i don't want to argue about food with her.

She listened to his lungs but they are fine it is just the throat and she said if i keep him inside for a few days it should be fine. No running around and inhaling the cold air.

Is there anything else i could do?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It sounds like the vet thinks the throat is irritated rather than infected. If that's so, I would think it would clear up quickly. 

Although I have to qualify that by saying I really have no idea what I'm talking about, as usual with medical stuff.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

xellil said:


> It sounds like the vet thinks the throat is irritated rather than infected. If that's so, I would think it would clear up quickly.
> 
> Although I have to qualify that by saying I really have no idea what I'm talking about, as usual with medical stuff.


yeah probably. Since english isn't my first language "inflammation" probably wasn't the word i was looking for  Anyway it's red and it probably hurts him


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

No, I think inflammation is what you were looking for! It just means red and irritated, basically.


----------

